
The death of the startup: is big tech squeezing out the competition? - rosser
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/20/tech-startups-facebook-amazon-google-apple
======
sharemywin
Kind funny because they're chocking off their own air supply. Most of amazon's
profits come from AWS, which is from startups and smaller companies.

